# Your favorite g shock



## garretsw1242 (Jul 14, 2012)

Lets see your favorite g shock from your collection!!! Also of u could include your model # it would be nice, I'm looking for a g shock myself 

Sent from my M886 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WillyLix (Feb 1, 2012)

hard to choose just 1, but this one's really close to the top for me






GW6900A-9


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

The last one.


----------



## Coolio* (Jun 27, 2012)

LUW said:


> The last one.


^ THIS!!!

My last: GW9200-1


----------



## Snoweagle (Jul 3, 2012)

I only have two and both are my favorites - Frogman GF-1000-1DR and Riseman G-9200-1DR.


----------



## Sufler (Apr 17, 2011)

GW2310-1.

It's perfectly sized - bigger than the 5600 range but not overly huge like some of the monster-G's - more modern and versatile design. Solar. Atomic. Buttons easy to manipulate. 200m WR. I really like the module especially how in the current time mode with the press of the 'Reverse' button I can switch between seeing the Day/Month/Date and City/Time of other country. Multitude of alarms and so forth. I'd like to see current time showing at stop watch function and timer, but you can't have everything. Shiny bezel gives it that little "gentleman" flare on an otherwise "muted" color scheme - aesthetically pleasing to the eye; everything is where it's supposed to be. It's a stunner.

|>


----------



## Fer Guzman (Feb 10, 2012)

GW-5000: Screen looks very good, atomic/solar, black screwback, and most comfortable G-shock I have ever worn. It's low key so it goes with everything.


----------



## ChiTownSprty (Sep 25, 2010)

Coolio* said:


> ^ THIS!!!
> 
> My last: GW9200-1


Hey, looking good next to the Survival Strap.

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WillyLix (Feb 1, 2012)

do any of you guys own any gw6900's?


----------



## G-Shocks Are Cool. (Feb 23, 2007)

Currently, my favorite Casio G-Shock is the Casio G-Shock Riseman GW9200-1. I want to get the classic DW-6900 one day though.


----------



## WillyLix (Feb 1, 2012)

the thing i hate about the classic dw6900, is the plain grey "G" button. At least make the "G" a different color than the rest of the button!


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

This one is my favorite i have:









And i happen to be wearing it today!


----------



## New Coach (Nov 7, 2011)

GD-100MS-1. Best watch in the world. If you don't own one, you're wrong.


----------



## WillyLix (Feb 1, 2012)

Chrisek, 
love that colorway, by far my favorite all of the 9300's. My dream mudman is that in the atomic version.


----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

New Coach said:


> GD-100MS-1. Best watch in the world. If you don't own one, you're wrong.


Best watch in the world? *rofl*

cheers


----------



## Gravel Road Cop (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm new to G-Shocks so I'm not sure how reliable my opinion is. I had a GW-7900 but the buttons stopped working shortly after I had gotten it. I decided to buy some other G-Shocks instead as I've gotten into collecting watches. Right now I'm wearing a black G-9300 and I love it.


----------



## Grungever (Jan 21, 2012)

cal..45 said:


> Best watch in the world? *rofl*
> 
> cheers


+1


----------



## elhanoty (Sep 11, 2010)




----------



## Mike Hughes (Jul 15, 2012)

this one ATM


----------



## starscream (Jan 16, 2011)

tough question.. but I'll go with my orange king-


----------



## Coolio* (Jun 27, 2012)

ChiTownSprty said:


> Hey, looking good next to the Survival Strap.


Thanks. :-! Made it myself.



New Coach said:


> GD-100MS-1. Best watch in the world. If you don't own one, you're wrong.


I have one so I must be "right". :-d ...but as far as "best"... well everyone is entitled to their opinion. For me, I love mine and think it is really nice, but not "the best". I admire your enthusiasm though.


----------



## RobertoGMan (Apr 5, 2012)

Really like my atomic King and Frogs but favorite G goes to the analog-digital GA-100:


----------



## chronic01uk (Mar 14, 2012)

For me my GW-1400du is my favourite G of the moment.









Simple reason it goes with anything so gets the most wrist time due to me being in uniform most of the time, also when teaching new recruits it doesn't stand out as much as many of my other G's so isn't a distraction as I found the white GR-8900a was.


----------



## Sufler (Apr 17, 2011)

Coolio* said:


>


Awesome pic!

:-!:-!:-!


----------



## Anopsis (Mar 22, 2011)

My G-011D Blue Sunburst:


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

Ooooh, nice G-011.


----------



## Coolio* (Jun 27, 2012)

Sufler said:


> Awesome pic!
> 
> :-!:-!:-!


Thanks a bunch!


----------



## garretsw1242 (Jul 14, 2012)

Gravel Road Cop said:


> I'm new to G-Shocks so I'm not sure how reliable my opinion is. I had a GW-7900 but the buttons stopped working shortly after I had gotten it. I decided to buy some other G-Shocks instead as I've gotten into collecting watches. Right now I'm wearing a black G-9300 and I love it.


That is one sick watch ...I'm looking at getting my first g shock. I was going to get a gw7900 but i heard they have some problems. Ill probably go for that.

Sent from my M886 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## peacemaker885 (Dec 25, 2009)

A very difficult question indeed since all of them are my favorite. This two however hold the most meaning to me:

1. DW5600E - My first G which I bought two years ago. I started late 









2. This one is the watch I wore when we had our second child this year. Very special memory.


----------



## greg1491 (Jul 8, 2012)

Probably my dw6600 and dw6900, based solely on comfort. They are identical in fit. I wore one or the other daily for many years because of the comfort factor. The dw6600 is no longer available though.


----------



## Snoweagle (Jul 3, 2012)

peacemaker885 said:


> A very difficult question indeed since all of them are my favorite. This two however hold the most meaning to me:
> 
> 1. DW5600E - My first G which I bought two years ago. I started late
> 
> ...


I also have the exact same model as your second pic but it's left on my room table for several years (G-2300?) and bought it in 2001, now the entire watch's strap and bezel are covered in mould but it's still working even though backlight is almost gone and the readings are quite faded.


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

It's really amazing to see that you guys can point out _one_ model :think:.


----------



## garretsw1242 (Jul 14, 2012)

These are some awesome watches. I really want a mudman but i don't have enough money :/

Sent from my M886 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ccm123 (Feb 8, 2010)

I like my 5600's or my Riseman...


----------



## GS_Leng (May 22, 2012)

I can't pick one still, even after thinking about this since yesterday. o|


----------



## scooby (Jun 3, 2009)

That is seriously tough, but if I had to choose, it would be in this order....GW5000,GW6900,GW9300


----------



## CADstraps (Nov 3, 2011)

5500c-3. Because I want it and can't (yet) have it. This has been, without a doubt, the toughest watch hunt of mine to date.


----------



## entropy96 (Nov 9, 2010)

If I had to choose just _one _G-Shock, it has to be this:









A timeless design in traditional G-Shock colors.

Module 1289 is OK, but I prefer it with the newer 3230 for obvious reasons.


----------



## mechonster (Dec 26, 2010)

My newest :







Haven't taken a pic of it yet 
got it 3 days ago and I have to say everything others have said about it,how awesome it is ,or how it feels on the wrist is true.
It costs more than the average monthly salary here,so it wasn't an easy decision to make but I have to say it was totally worth it.
There is one huge drawback though.I can't seem to bring myself to wear my other g-shocks anymore  They seem so plasticky 
and cheap compared to it.Anyways sorry for the long post.This is my Numb.1


----------



## mike1 (Jun 10, 2012)

My new favorite
GW-5000


----------



## MNash87 (Aug 30, 2010)

Current favorite - my newest which is a G8900-1DR. Thinking about getting the blue version. Great watch!


----------



## MiguelAyako (Aug 3, 2010)

WillyLix said:


> hard to choose just 1, but this one's really close to the top for me
> View attachment 766639
> GW6900A-9





Chrisek said:


> This one is my favorite i have:
> 
> View attachment 766679
> 
> ...





starscream1017 said:


> tough question.. but I'll go with my orange king-
> 
> View attachment 766912


These are all Good watches I love them Nice choices guys...
I think my personal watch at the moment should be the GX-56 Black and Gold that I'm still waiting from Asia as soon as it arrive I will take some pics...
Love my 6900's too


----------



## AMedbery (Jun 24, 2012)

I'm new to the g-shock scene, but I do have a few now

DW-5600e
G-7900a
GW-2310
GLX-6900
DW-6900
DW-9052
G-9000 

They are all great, but I find myself putting on the 5600e most often.


----------



## pacman_ (Mar 25, 2011)

This is the favorite G-shock that I own.

*GA-110EV-6*








If it can be any shock, then its white brother, the *GA-110PS-7*


----------



## 1onehandwill (May 17, 2012)

My favorit G






:think:


----------



## garretsw1242 (Jul 14, 2012)

my g9200 riseman is my favorite and only g shock. It wont be the only for long though 

Sent from my M886 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

My favorite:










Followed closely by these two:



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lvdb (Jul 14, 2008)

My latest one - the G5600KG-3.


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

Lvdb, that is the best photo or ad for the kg-3 i've seen!


----------



## PB780 (Apr 1, 2012)

pacman_ said:


> This is the favorite G-shock that I own.
> 
> *GA-110EV-6*
> View attachment 768586
> ...


Love the ga-110's


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

PB780 said:


> Love the ga-110's


Hi and welcome to the forum!

Can't answer the question at hand though :-d. There can't be only one! But at the moment I'm pretty impressed with my latest acquisition - the GLX-6900 as it combines one of the best modules (the one from the G-7900 which is in fact an updated version of the Mudman G-9000 module 3031) with one of the most iconic case-designs (next to the 5600/5000 models). I think this might well become one of my top 5.


cheers, Sedi


----------



## tomd1107 (Mar 16, 2012)

I was just talking about this in another thread but first would be my 9300 Mudmen then the DW6600


----------



## Venom337 (Jun 24, 2012)

CADstraps said:


> 5500c-3. Because I want it and can't (yet) have it. This has been, without a doubt, the toughest watch hunt of mine to date.
> 
> View attachment 767922


After seeing this i had to look for it and purchase, should be here tomorrow.


----------



## dirtdawg (Jun 15, 2011)

Tough choice between the orange king and this GW-6900-1JF


----------



## CADstraps (Nov 3, 2011)

Venom337 said:


> After seeing this i had to look for it and purchase, should be here tomorrow.


Do share. By all means, make me look like an idiot and tell where you found it so quickly.


----------



## Sengyoku (Jan 12, 2012)

Urm...this one!








GW-A1000RAF-1A

and this one...








GW-4000D-1A

and these two...








GXW-56GB-1A & GWF-1000G-1A

this one...








GW-9300GY-1A

this too...








GW-3000M-4A

oh, and this...








GW-3500B-1A

and...wait, what was the question again?


----------



## RobertoGMan (Apr 5, 2012)

Sengyoku said:


> View attachment 771681
> 
> 
> and...wait, what was the question again?


Sengyoku, what is the model number of that last analog-digital Gshock pictured above? Nice color combination!


----------



## Sengyoku (Jan 12, 2012)

That would be the GW-3500B-1A...I think I'm right in saying it's a forum favourite here!

it has lume on all the yellow parts of the dial, and an orange LED light at the 6 o'clock position. It has superior functionality over the all-analogue 3000 series but shares the very sturdy aviator build quality...just some of the outstanding qualities of this model!

Black and yellow are a good combo...but just so you know, there is a new blue one that's coming out


----------



## goldrake (Jul 2, 2012)

Sengyoku said:


> That would be the GW-3500B-1A...I think I'm right in saying it's a forum favourite here!
> 
> it has lume on all the yellow parts of the dial, and an orange LED light at the 6 o'clock position. It has superior functionality over the all-analogue 3000 series but shares the very sturdy aviator build quality...just some of the outstanding qualities of this model!
> 
> Black and yellow are a good combo...but just so you know, there is a new blue one that's coming out


I was wondering when an aviator will end in this thread. Weird there are so few... 
Btw, that's a really nice aviator collection. Must be tough to decide which one to wear. ;-)


----------



## garretsw1242 (Jul 14, 2012)

Just got it in the mail yesterday. I've worn it ever since gw9200 riseman

Sent from my M886 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## loungebar (Nov 10, 2010)

My favorite G


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

Loungebar, I'm very very jealous. I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Kinetics (Jul 22, 2012)

I only have one, so my favorite is my mudman g9000-8, however when i have the cash i plan on buying either a froggy or the gray camo mudman and that will be my favorite


----------



## b0n3s (Jun 2, 2011)

Right now my fav has to be my black and purple frog! The quality and build of the watch is jaw dropping!


----------



## Azieru (Dec 30, 2007)

One and only Gshock I own.


----------



## G-Shock Absorber (Sep 18, 2011)

I've held back from posting in this thread because it feels like being a parent and having to nominate a favourite child.

In fact when it comes to it though, I'd have to say that I vacillate between these:


----------



## ron281969 (May 8, 2007)

dw-5000c-1a


----------



## manglepup (Jun 11, 2012)

GW-M5610BC


----------



## Tedzone (Aug 10, 2013)

Ok. But what if you were stuck on Gilligan's Island, at which point all the prettiness in the world means nada? 
Which one would you wanna depend on? ...... Being on your wrist till the rescue teams arrive (could be years). 
I'm assuming everyone will agree that solar and atomic is a must in this scenario.


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

Tedzone said:


> Ok. But what if you were stuck on Gilligan's Island, at which point all the prettiness in the world means nada?
> Which one would you wanna depend on? ...... Being on your wrist till the rescue teams arrive (could be years).
> I'm assuming everyone will agree that solar and atomic is a must in this scenario.


I wouldn't say solar/atomic is a must. On a remote island, you are not likely to get atomic signal. Even if you do, why do you need to be exactly on time? If a watch loses 15 seconds per month, then that's still only 15 minutes off after 5 years. And a regular battery can easily last 10 years in many cases.

But, I will say to be on the safe side, solar would definitely be a plus. Atomic, if you can get signal, would be an added bonus.

On the other hand, many nonsolar G-shocks have very bright backlights. Something like a GD-350 with a super bright LED light might be ideal because in the pitch blackness of your hut you could use the light to find things. Also, the battery on the GD-350 should last a long time.


----------



## entropy96 (Nov 9, 2010)

Tedzone said:


> Ok. But what if you were stuck on Gilligan's Island, at which point all the prettiness in the world means nada?
> Which one would you wanna depend on? ...... Being on your wrist till the rescue teams arrive (could be years).
> I'm assuming everyone will agree that solar and atomic is a must in this scenario.


I will opt for a G packed with features (G-7900, GW-9200, GW-9300, or GW-9400).


----------



## marcoszam (Jun 14, 2012)

In order my top 3 -old pics, sorry, but for the sake of posting  -

1.- DW-6900CC-2
2.- DW-6900NB-3
3.- DW-6900NB-4


















My best wishes to all!
Marcos 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Burgosgts (Sep 4, 2012)




----------



## CCCP (Jul 1, 2006)

I have no doubt it's G-8900 series non-solar: I want BIG, easy readable digits... among them my favourite is G-8900SC-6 AKA "The Devastator" because I like the Crazy Colors, and this is the craziest of them :-d









After that I like the GA-110 series too... not the best readability, but who can resist this eye candy?  so who the hell cares!!! b-)


----------



## Cognac0113 (Jul 7, 2013)

My whiteout and blackout duo (photos from previous un-boxing):


----------



## BREAKWATER (Feb 22, 2009)

Burgosgts said:


>


 This model would be awesome with a black back light button, Monster Energy Kawasaki!!!:-!


----------



## BREAKWATER (Feb 22, 2009)

I've really been digging my custom GD-110, I bought the blue crazy colors GA-110 band and bezel set to replace the stock shiny black that it came with. I love the black chrome inner dial and negative display, everything also matches together really well with the lighter blue colors.


----------



## X.R. (Apr 21, 2010)

My 6900s, can't pick one specific model.


----------



## Tedzone (Aug 10, 2013)

I know which is GONNA be my favorite....... It's a GShock that acts like a ProTrek. I'll give y'all one guess.


----------



## OCDood (Mar 12, 2013)

My G-511 with SS bracelet:


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Just King...

















Cheers, Piowa


----------



## CADstraps (Nov 3, 2011)

Well, I finally got the 5500 I mentioned in this thread last year, and I locve it. But, I picked this up a few months ago and I catch myself wearing it a lot - really good module (with neat frills like the vibrating alarm, hotbutton for 10-minute countdown, and the 5-second backlight option), the biggest font of any G I've seen, and best of all - it comes in grey! Not enough grey G's out there...


----------



## Tedzone (Aug 10, 2013)

CADstraps said:


> Well, I finally got the 5500 I mentioned in this thread last year, and I locve it. But, I picked this up a few months ago and I catch myself wearing it a lot - really good module (with neat frills like the vibrating alarm, hotbutton for 10-minute countdown, and the 5-second backlight option), the biggest font of any G I've seen, and best of all - it comes in grey! Not enough grey G's out there...
> 
> View attachment 1211414


Beautiful!! Too bad they don't come in solar. I had a casio leak after a batt change when I was a kid and I never got over it lol.
What I love about that watch is the vib function and for me personally-- the big font. This is where I think Protrek beats out G-shock (font). I always squint and struggle to read the tiny stuff on my g-shocks. I have otherwise perfect vision. 
Perfect example is the day of the month value on my Riseman. It's tucked away in the right corner practically UNDER the solar panel. Very frustrating.

Your watch is absolutely beautiful. I love the color. Enjoy it!!

ps-- just noticed the blue ish wings... WOW!!


----------



## AdoBernardo (Oct 7, 2013)

Two of my favorite toys. Both are known for their toughness and coolness.

"Whosoever holds these, if he be worthy, shall possess their power." (Edit mine.)

Casio G-9000, GB-5600, F-91W, DW-5600E
Swatch YAS100G (Body & Soul)


----------



## KillaSkill (Sep 21, 2013)

As Piowa had said, Kings, all the way.


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## K2LINOS (Mar 14, 2009)

My favorite is the GF-1000 Frogman,that i already have it
















but also love these....
GW-5000
















GW-X6900
















GW-6900








Riseman 9200








Rangeman 9400
















just perfect!!!!


----------



## Tiger-rider (Sep 3, 2013)

My current favorite Mudman:


----------



## steve399 (Sep 1, 2006)

DW003's on velcro are my faves... I see them as the quintissential sports watch


----------



## ShockZone (Oct 6, 2013)

Frogman GF-1000 series, GW-9400J Rangeman equally.


----------



## Oli R C (Sep 15, 2013)

For me... my Rising Red Mudman is just sublime...


----------



## jordan17 (Aug 27, 2013)

this 7900 is more than enough for me 
really like this model


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Oli R C said:


> For me... my Rising Red Mudman is just sublime...


One of my faves for sure. Enjoy


----------



## Tiger-rider (Sep 3, 2013)

I cannot choose between these two: G-9300-1 vs GD-X6900-1


----------



## Pato Sentado (Feb 26, 2012)

My vintage DW-5600c... my favourite module, great feeling, powerful alarms and replaceable bezel (brazillian)...


----------



## KillaSkill (Sep 21, 2013)

GXW/GX 56! The King.


----------



## lucawatch (Mar 21, 2012)




----------



## lucawatch (Mar 21, 2012)

steve399 said:


> DW003's on velcro are my faves... I see them as the quintissential sports watch
> View attachment 1258485


I like them, did you modified the straps or did they came with the velcro strap?

and the bullbars?


----------



## stafass (Jul 19, 2013)

The only one i have and the most favorite is 9300


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

One of my faves in my collection....impossible to name just one favorite...but that's definitely in my top 5


----------



## miyabineverdie (Aug 9, 2013)

my fav G-shock is G 9000 Mudman series


----------



## Alpha2422 (May 7, 2013)

The DW-5030C would be my favourite, if it had a:

- Rose gold case back
- Rose gold buckle
- Ordinary black resin keeper

!!!


----------



## quantex (Apr 10, 2012)

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## lunitic (Feb 22, 2012)

Difficult question to answer, personally. My favorite is probably my GWF-1000, but my G9300GY is special for me as when I was first learning about G-Shocks it caught my eye immediately, and I was lucky enough to get one from a member here on WYS.


GWF-1000 by Lunitic, on Flickr


Mourning by Lunitic, on Flickr


----------



## X.R. (Apr 21, 2010)

X.R. said:


> My 6900s, can't pick one specific model.


I stand correct. It turns out my favorite G is this one. GA-1000-8A


----------



## kdkeen (Sep 19, 2013)

GW-M850


----------



## AdoBernardo (Oct 7, 2013)

My present favorite is the elusive Red Dragon - 3-eyed monster (DW-069YD-2V) aka the US Dragon. I wonder how many of these babies were made and how many are still in existence. 









Casio G-9000, GB-5600, F-91W, DW-5600E, DW-069YD-2V; Swatch YAS100G (Body & Soul)


----------



## AdoBernardo (Oct 7, 2013)

miyabineverdie said:


> my fav G-shock is G 9000 Mudman series


That's my first G. I received it as a gift from a friend who had a contact in Iraq. Have you seen the test video in YouTube - it survived several toughness test including constant beating with a the sledge hammer? Never failed to drop the jaws of my friends.

Casio G-9000, GB-5600, F-91W, DW-5600E, DW-069YD-2V; Swatch YAS100G (Body & Soul)


----------



## max.doug (Jan 22, 2013)

My fav gshock list right now is

Ga-200 spr collab with supra









Ga-110ne-9 collab with new era 59fifty









Gdf-100btn collab with burton









G-9330 rising red mudman









GA-1000 fc









My first g-shock g-9300 mudman









And the ultimate, dream and fav g-shock is









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk . Have a nice day


----------



## bicycle_1 (Sep 19, 2013)

quantex said:


> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


The GW9010-1 is my favorite G-Shock too next to my GW900A and my GWF-1000-1JF atomic solar Frogman.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Still this one...









But few others coming pretty close


----------



## AdoBernardo (Oct 7, 2013)

My new favorite the Yellow Dragon DW-069 wrapped around the iBatt rechargeable power bank. 









My Growing Collection: Casio G-9000, GB-5600, F-91W, DW-5600E, DW-069YD-2V, DW-069US-2T, G-2210, G-2300; Swatch YAS100G


----------



## Emergency (May 8, 2007)

Currently...


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

It's got to be the Frogman !


----------



## KillaSkill (Sep 21, 2013)

Hard to choose a favorite. Probably the 1B for the positive screen readability and that it's the only atomic in the bunch.


----------



## Jackal211 (Nov 6, 2013)

It may looks strange, but out of all of my Shocks, the cheapest one - is my favorite. I like all of them :solar powered, twin-sensored, limited editioned , crazy coloured...
But this simple DW-9052 was my first. I bought all others because of him. Good old Friend...


----------



## Restr199 (Jan 17, 2014)

My favorite has to be the aviator GA1000 And my favorite beater has to be the aqs810


----------



## ricpac (Apr 22, 2013)

I like my new square -- GW-M5610LG-8JF but I would like to get the GW-A1100 soon!


----------



## Mmarks9156 (Feb 2, 2014)

One of my favorites is my GW9000A aka Mudman 5 eyed monster and my DW6900-ms-1









Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buzzbait (Mar 8, 2006)

For now it is the GW-5000. And I don't see anything rising above it in the near future.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Buzzbait said:


> For now it is the GW-5000. And I don't see anything rising above it in the near future.


Buzzbait,

How are you dealing with the low alarm sound you talked about in an earlier post?


----------



## Buzzbait (Mar 8, 2006)

Rocat said:


> How are you dealing with the low alarm sound you talked about in an earlier post?


I'm just living with it. It's not a deal breaker, but I'd definitely prefer a louder alarm.


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

For me, it is definitely a battle between these 2...


----------



## teamgshock (Aug 8, 2012)

This is my favorite, G6900A-9


----------



## Mmarks9156 (Feb 2, 2014)

Here's







the latest to my collection

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gshockranger (Feb 6, 2014)

I currently own a DW6900 but my favorite is the rangeman, Mudman G9300 and GW1000


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ohai (Feb 4, 2011)




----------



## CivicRydr (Dec 9, 2008)

Currently my GW-M5610-1BJF, but I'm getting a new Mudman at the end of the week.


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Last pic not mine; but love it!

GW5000 is my all time fave G.

Enviado desde mi iPhone con Tapatalk


----------



## 325xia (Apr 7, 2014)

This


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

At the moment, The watch I go to more often than not is the G-7600


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

For a long time it was King (1A or 1B), but now it is camo GD-X.









Cheers, Piowa


----------



## superbry (Mar 8, 2011)

so far these three ;-)


----------



## Romo69 (Jan 24, 2014)

GA1000 Aviation

Sent from my Lenovo S930 using Tapatalk


----------



## Restr199 (Jan 17, 2014)

Here's mine


----------



## steve399 (Sep 1, 2006)

yellow one totally stock ansd came just like that. red one: replace the action comic book hero black velcro with g-lide red, added the b bars


----------



## Restr199 (Jan 17, 2014)

Here's my other navy stealth out GA1000


----------



## kaptenmlaar (Nov 2, 2009)

my fave for now..


----------



## Achal (Aug 17, 2013)

Hasn't been worn as much over the last week but definitely has spent the most time on my wrist overall.


----------



## xuanyao2206 (Jun 17, 2014)

Just this I like it....


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

And....










Enviado desde mi iPad con Tapatalk


----------



## Ash1979 (Jul 2, 2013)

This....







this....







this....







this....







.... actually all of them are my favourite! 

Sent from my SM-T311 using Tapatalk


----------



## staiiff (Feb 23, 2012)

Romo69 said:


> GA1000 Aviation


This white dial version gives a sad/grumpy face look to the watch, interesting, this should be the perfect watch for me !
Unfortunately it's not atomic nor solar.


----------



## lerijiso (Jul 14, 2014)

Cognac0113 said:


> My whiteout and blackout duo (photos from previous un-boxing):
> 
> View attachment 1210795
> 
> ...


Is this like special edition or what.? Love the all black & all white look.


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

Well, that's a tough call. I've got 3 G's now. The newest one is the GD-350, and it is quite good, but it's too new to say whether it is my favorite.

This one, on the other hand...










The G-2900 has the best feature set in G-Shock-dom. 4 Multifunction alarms w/memo* + snooze. Countdown timer, stopwatch, World Time, and e-Data Memory**. 10-year battery, (who needs solar with a 10-year battery?) and time of day shown in most modes. It only cost about $60 @ Walmart, too.

* - Multifunction means you can program it to go off just on a certain date. This one has the memo too, so you can have it tell you what the alarm is reminding you of. GREAT feature.

** - eData Memory is for storing login information, and it is PIN-protected, so you can use it with confidence for bank and credit card website logins.


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

Dw5200 love the module. Beeps on the half hour. Time in all modes. Light is adequate.


----------



## Kacprzak1991 (Dec 14, 2013)

I have only this one but it's perfect to me  I had GA100 and GD100 but only G9300GY stay with me forever;p


----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

I just ordered mine. I splurged and went for the GW. 







[/QUOTE]


----------



## tdunn (May 28, 2010)

Currently the only one I own as I can't find one that would beat it

My MTG1500B -


----------



## gripmaster (Dec 2, 2012)

This is definitely one of them..... the SWAMPMAN.


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

gripmaster said:


> View attachment 1565372
> 
> 
> This is definitely one of them..... the SWAMPMAN.


Never really impressed with the rangeman till I saw this photo. NICE


----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## Couloirman (Nov 1, 2011)

gripmaster said:


> View attachment 1565372
> 
> 
> This is definitely one of them..... the SWAMPMAN.


WOW! Where did you get that? I need one!


----------



## Wetrudgeon (Oct 8, 2012)

We own only two G's: a Froggie 8250 and a MTG S1000D. We like the MTG best because it is nice looking and it sinc's with the NF 2 atomic clock. As such, when the s1000D reads 1:29:10 CDT, it is 1:29:10 CDT.

We trudge on (accurately).


----------



## Restr199 (Jan 17, 2014)

I love all the aviators


----------



## Restr199 (Jan 17, 2014)




----------



## Jasabor (May 15, 2013)

Frogman DW-9900WC-2T is my current fav. Looks great and wears great. Perfect sized Froggie for me.


----------



## sticktodrum (Jun 17, 2014)

My daily beater, the GW-M5610. A perfect piece for every day wear. Not too expensive to keep me from wearing it everywhere, but still has the bells and whistles along with a nicely machined case back.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

My atomic/solar Gulfman. Love the symmetry and the big buttons...


----------



## madhokritesh (Jun 22, 2014)

Surprised not to see many King of G the GX56 here, so here's mine the one and only King Of G


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

My current Favorite GW-9400KJ





Close second GF-8230E-9



But if I could only have one G. Basic positive Rangeman GW-9400-1


----------



## dhimoel (Jul 29, 2014)

My favourite Gshock









And these three


----------



## Keoni. (Feb 5, 2014)

It's hard to say, but right now, my favorite is the GW-5000 which I wear almost everyday.


----------



## inox (Feb 1, 2014)

Cannot choose between G-7800 and GW-5000:


----------



## dogpaws (Jun 24, 2011)

My favorite froggie


----------



## Iyonk (Jan 29, 2014)

I didn't see DW-5030c as popular choice in this thread... it would be so obvious but it is definately my fav... it is made in japan, screwback case, simple but essential features and suits my wrist very well.. this is my all time fav model...



on GW5000 bezel and strap


----------



## BACKBLAST72 (Feb 25, 2012)

Well guys I would have to say my favorite G-Shock has to be my Rangeman GW-9400-1.



















And my second Favorite has to be the ever popular GD-120CM-4CR.










Also I would like to send a shout-out to all my friends and fellow esteemed collectors from G-Shock Zone. Good to see your G's here to and like always very classy guys.


----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)

My favourite:



But I like the rest as well


----------



## onethreehill (Feb 24, 2014)

Cognac0113 said:


> My whiteout and blackout duo (photos from previous un-boxing):
> 
> View attachment 1210795


Beautiful watches
What is the model no of the black watch


----------



## Baconbitz (Nov 5, 2013)

Currently? The GD-350. I'm wearing a square right now and, really wanna go back.


----------



## Spartan300 (Aug 16, 2014)

I love all my watches but the Rangeman was a game changer for me. It is my favorite by far.


----------



## iWatchA (Aug 12, 2014)

Hello G Shock Fan's,

It's difficult to choose between G Shock watches. Each of them have something special. I do like my Rangeman etc...

After wearing them quite a lot, this is my preferred one. Not too large and classic.

Alain.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I'm not going back through old posts. I'm sure it's been said already but my favorite is.........which ever one I am wearing at the moment.


----------



## M_Milaguet (Mar 8, 2016)

My favorite G-Shock would be the G-788GL-9V faux-snakeskin.​I don't own this one, but I've been trying to get hold of one...
View attachment 7574418


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

I should update my previous post, as my last one was before I owned a GWF1000 Frogman















Favorite analog G is definitely the Mudmaster


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Beautiful shots K&L  Happy Easter 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## b.watcher (Mar 21, 2015)

that's easy  can only be the mt-g


----------



## Wolf888 (Jan 14, 2015)

MUDMASTER FOREVER
         


Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G900F met Tapatalk


----------



## steelersfanVA (Jun 23, 2015)

I think my favorite G would have to be my GA110F..








It's my favorite because I love wild colors and because I purchased it off of Craigslist for $30. I was sceptical at first. But I figured for $30, I couldn't lose. Well, the young lady who sold it to me didn't know want she had. Lol. Deal of the century! (For me at least.)

sent from my Note Edge


----------



## BigChub (Apr 16, 2017)

My 110RG is my most worn so it must be my favorite.


----------



## kmbijit (Jun 29, 2015)

This...


----------

